# Picture Contest! Three people will win Kongs!



## Keagen Grace (Jun 5, 2010)

http://bit.ly/b2BNf3

Spread the news. . . . . it takes 100 entries before anyone can win a prize!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

what's with all of these contests? 

What do you get out of it?

I looked at your blog on working dogs and see you talk about Labs, Huskies and Pit Bulls as working dogs. Interesting.... but I don't get it. I don't get the blog, the contests, the nutrition bit, I simply don't get any of it. I applaud your dedication though.

How about you just share training tips? I'm a sucker for learning new things and I know several others on this board are too.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Is it just me or does Keagen seem to be a certified graduate of the Fred Hassen SMS school of shameless self promotion? :-k At least she's giving something away, I guess...

Edit: LOL, Chris, you beat me to it by a minute. :lol:


----------



## Adrianne Steimonts (Jun 21, 2010)

Neat! What will the winning photos be used for?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Adrianne Steimonts said:


> Neat! What will the winning photos be used for?


or all the other photos...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like the random mutt with enough drive to easily do whatever. Looks like one of Suttles mutts. HA HA


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I like the random mutt with enough drive to easily do whatever. Looks like one of Suttles mutts. HA HA


 HA HA indeed. you D1ck.:roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Is it just me or does Keagen seem to be a certified graduate of the Fred Hassen SMS school of shameless self promotion? :-k At least she's giving something away, I guess...
> 
> Edit: LOL, Chris, you beat me to it by a minute. :lol:


 
Thought the same thing after the first few posts...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I see what she's all about. She an "expert" on people who buy "working" dogs but don't do shit with them. IMHO You can only get to an expert level via sheer experience. Way to go!!! 

Here's her FIFTEEN Tips on what to do with a working dog.

1 Walk your dog.
2 Teach your dog a game such as Tug-O-War
3 Play fetch
4 Take your dog to a dog park. 
5 Join an agility club.
6 Ride a bike with your dog.
7 Take that dog swimming!
8 Go hiking. 
9 Backpack with your dog.
10 Play hide and seek. 
11 Let that dog pull!
12 Set up jumps indoors.
13 Teach him tricks.
14 Find your dog a kid.
15 Chase. Turn him loose. Let something catch his interest. Your high-drive dog will likely take off. Chase him down.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

> Here's her FIFTEEN Tips on what to do with a working dog.
> 
> 1 Walk your dog.


Duh..



> 2 Teach your dog a game such as Tug-O-War


How do you teach that? I thought all dogs will tug should be more like .. "learn how to tug with your own dog" 



> 3 Play fetch


Duh once again ..



> 4 Take your dog to a dog park. 5 Join an agility club.


So it can beat the bejeezus out of other dogs or have the bejeezus beaten out of him.



> 6 Ride a bike with your dog.


 So you can be tossed over the handlebars and rolled into a bloody ball of road rash. 



> 7 Take that dog swimming!


Better yet take him to the everglades tie a rope and a hook to him and troll for alligators. 



> 8 Go hiking. 9 Backpack with your dog.10 Play hide and seek.


 Refer to #7 but in this case troll for bears .. Nothing is quite the adrenalin rush as playing hide and seek with a 1200 lb Grizzly bear. 



> 11 Let that dog pull!.


Refer to #1



> 12 Set up jumps indoors.


These are called the sofa, TV stand, chairs and counters. 



> 13 Teach him tricks.


Like pooping on command into the cats litter box. 



> 14 Find your dog a kid. 15 Chase. Turn him loose. Let something catch his interest. Your high-drive dog will likely take off. Chase him down


These 2 go hand and hand ideally find a 7 year old boy to dress up in a bunny suit with one floppy ear. Remember to give the bunny at least a 30 second head start to build even more drive.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I really like this one.

**
I own a dog. Stuff happens to my carpet. Poo. Urine. Blood. Bones. Peanut Butter. Saliva. I used to spend money on expensive pet-stain carpet cleaners. One day, I didn't have anything on hand but Windex. . . . . and so I used it. 

***

That's ****ing genius on so many levels I don't know where to start. So when they shit in your house do you chase them with the windex bottle in hand? 

Perhaps this would be a good time to find a kid for your dog so the kid can scrub the carpet. 

Good to know about the windex because I don't own any expensive pet stain sauces then again, I haven't had a dog shit in my house in years. Well, not since one of them was 8wks old and I wasn't paying attention because I was busy setting up indoor jumps and rubbing peanut butter on me....wait.... that's just a fantasy. Peanut Butter? Really? yuck.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I feel better now. I didn't have patience to publish my own thoughts on the "give-aways" and the website.


----------



## Keagen Grace (Jun 5, 2010)

There is a level of immaturity here that I'm not going to stoop to. Hundreds of thousands of so-called working dog breeds end up in the shelter and are destroyed because their owners had no idea what they were bred for or what they could do with them. They simply didn't know how to handle their high-drive, high-energy dog. 

Take the list and apply it as you will. To an inexperienced owner, it gives them a launching point. If your dog isn't of sound enough temperament, then don't do it. Plain and simple. It's not my responsibility to cater my content to any one group of dogs nor handlers. 

If you'd prefer not to answer my posts or read my content, then don't. There is no reason to get sarcastic and snarky like a 13-year-old girl, especially from those of you who have been around for awhile. 

Concerning Nazabel, the fact that she's a mixed breed (or a "mutt" as you so eloquently put it) means absolutely nothing to her ability to work. Both of the breeds she's mixed with are high drive breeds with a stunning aptitude for work. She's not purebred; so what? 

To answer the rest of you. . . . . I get to have fun reviewing the pictures and meeting new people. Everyone does any one thing a little differently and pictures showcase the variety beautifully. The rights of the pictures would be retained by the person who sent them in and composed into a slideshow. They would be watermarked before being included. Top three, as I stated, would get their choice of a Kong. 

I assumed we were all adults here, and I'd appreciate if we'd act as such. If it's not appropriate for me to do what I'm doing, then someone please be an adult, step up, and tell me. Don't play the passive aggressive little teenager who expresses themselves via sarcasm and biting wit.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> I see what she's all about. She an "expert" on people who buy "working" dogs but don't do shit with them. IMHO You can only get to an expert level via sheer experience. Way to go!!!
> 
> Here's her FIFTEEN Tips on what to do with a working dog.
> 
> ...


LMFAO, heres the last one she forgot to post #16---look in the mirror real hard at yourself and then slap the shit out of yourself for a wake up call. Hopely the self beating will bring you back to earth and out of your own little twisted world of propaganda.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

As mentioned before - I don't have a heck of a lot of patience today, so this is going to come off as more blunt than necessary.

1) A working dog is a dog with a JOB. In my personal definition, a dog with a job that is profitable to the owner. Search & Rescue, Scent detection, Service Dog, Police Dog, Circus / Performance Dog.

When a person's income and/or life depends on the dog's ability to do its job, the entire point-of-view about the dog and training changes. This point of view is why people come to this board.

High-drive pet dog = not a working dog. High-drive dogs as pets? Go to Leerburg.

2) A picture contect is not "Training Discussion." Post in newbie or the lounge if you want leniency. * *Mod note: Agreed. Moved. **

3) I think your list can create so many problems. You want an inexperienced owner to play tug with a high-drive dog? Sounds bad. How about teaching the owner HOW to play tig with a high-drive dog so that s/he doesn't get bit! Playing fetch - the perfect way to teach a high-drive dog bad habits unless you teach the dog (and owner) HOW to play fetch. "Working" dog to a dog park - terrible idea. Ride a bike with your dog - missing some critical safety information!

People already know 'what' to do. They need help on HOW to do it right. Things that seem instinctive to me are absolutely novel, cool, and innovative to my pet dog clients.

4) Shameless self-promotion is not appreciated around here. Leave the link in your signature. Anyone who cares will check it out. Anyone who respects you/your site and thinks it is valuable is sure to pass it on. I don't think there are rules about self-promotion, but people who do it generally get harassed out of here.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Dear Keagen Grace:

The problem is you come off as self serving and extremely condescending. Now there is nothing wrong with being condescending because there are an awful lot of idiots here there and everywhere but you're new, and your trying to come off as an expert. 

You would have much less resistance if you just came to learn and share knowledge. Instead of writting condescending emails (I'm sure I'm not the only one who got one from you.) 


Let me give you an example and a serious tip for people like you.

This is from your site:
"Getting and keeping your working dog's attention is extremely crucial. Attention training ensures an open line of communication with your dog and is vital for success. Begin attention training as soon as you bring your puppy home. This training should continue throughout the life of the dog. Pick a command, such as *"attention"*, that you will use to ask your dog to give you undivided focus. Get your dog's attention by making a weird, loud sound."

Telling people to use the word ATTENTION for an attention command is pretty weak advice. Why? Too many syllables. Shaping behavior by using LOUD sounds isn't great advice either. Why? Because you're starting too high and do not leave enough headroom in case you need to escalate your training methods.

For me, I have ONE syllable sounds that I use as a command for attention. It's usually the first letter of the dog's name. My dogs are named Kaiser and Xico. For Kaiser - K is all I say for attention, for Xico its Z. I taught it to him softly and I say it softly. When in a trial, if the rottweiler decides to play special ed kid and get distracted, I can utter "K" under my breath. I can do it without moving my lips or anybody else knowing I'm even giving a command to me dog. In fact most of my OB commands have one syllable alternates that can be used at any given moment and without others realizing it.

On the topic of headroom, I starting with loud and weird sounds is like starting with an ecollar, eventually the dog gets used to it and then you have to turn it up, eventually you run out of shock levels. I've seen people use 2-3 ecollars and cattle prods to the gibblets or mouth because they ran out of stim levels and that dog still wouldn't out... he just kept fighting and fighting.

Now there is a real tip for you. Do the same and people won't treat you like an idiot, keep on promoting your pet business with stupid contests and you'll be using windex on yourself.


----------



## Keagen Grace (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you, Chris.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Play Hide and Seek....
GO Hide in the woods...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Play Hide and Seek....
> GO Hide in the woods...



will the dog find you more quickly if you rub peanut butter on you?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> will the dog find you more quickly if you rub peanut butter on you?


Don't know...Try it out..:roll:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: expensive pet stain sauces

Were you watching porn while posting again Chris ??

Quote: There is a level of immaturity here that I'm not going to stoop to. Hundreds of thousands of so-called working dog breeds end up in the shelter and are destroyed because their owners had no idea what they were bred for or what they could do with them. They simply didn't know how to handle their high-drive, high-energy dog. 

Hundreds of thousands. What is the number of dogs destroyed every year again ?? It is like 60 or 70 thousand, out of that number, you are saying that how many are destroyed ??

You need to grow up, not us. You start off with a ploy to get hits on the DUMBEST website on planet earth, like I couldn't just go spend the 20 for the kong.

THEN you make up a number to make us give a shit, which, by the way didn't work. Billions of chickens died this year as well. Dogs are livestock. Hate to tell your hans christian ass, but they are. So maybe YOU grow up, and tell me what the **** you want me to sign up for and why.

If you come on here and say "I have a website, and I want to get more hits because ___________ " I will go to your website several times a day to help out.

You tell me I can win a Kong, and I tell you that you are a retard, and Chris tells you he has special carpet sauce for you.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It's not worth it guys - s/he is just full of pee and importance and neither of it is worth 2 cents of anyone's time.

Sorry, Grace Keagen or Keagen Grace, but until you add something to the forum that has "Hand und Fuss", will maintain my opinion of you.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I still like my advice the best as far as her slapping the snot out of herself until she sees the light of the day.:twisted:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Thank god you guys are beating this down on this. Her stupid site with typos is retarted


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Annnnnd we're done. 

DFrost


----------

